

Ask HN: 45 Dutch students are visiting Berlin. Can we visit your startup? - ewoutkleinsmann

Hi!<p>My name is Ewout Kleinsmann, a Dutch 24-year old EE student at the University of Twente and co-founder of a Dutch startup. 17 to 20 May me and 45 other EE, CS and AM students will be visiting Berlin.<p>We'd love to visit some startups and hear about you and Berlin as startup hub in general.<p>So, to all the start-ups in Berlin: may we come and visit you in Berlin?<p>Ewout<p>PS. if you have any questions regarding our trip, please do ask :)
======
AlexMuir
Email Betahaus and ask if you could sit in their event space (comfortable, big
enough for you all, and generally unused) while people come up and present
their startup to you for five minutes.

They're nice people, and there's probably around fifty startups in the
building. It's a cool place.

~~~
ewoutkleinsmann
Will do, thanks for the tip :)

------
illumen
Check out co-up, a bunch of startups and community meetups happening there.
The people there are quite well connected to berlin startups too.

<http://co-up.de/events.html>

~~~
ewoutkleinsmann
Thanks for the tip!

------
webjunkie
That seems to be a bad idea as most Germans will not be working from May 17 to
20... and I don't know if the hackers and startup-workoholics actually can
resist having one, two or more beers for Herrentag/Vatertag :)

~~~
ewoutkleinsmann
You're right, but that is also exactly the reason we'll be visiting Berlin
that weekend. Since the university is also closed that weekend, we won't miss
any classes.

------
edial
Hi there Ewout,

You can drop by at the Gidsy HQ if you want. In the evening of May 17th would
work well for us. Let me know! You can also email me (first name +gidsy.com)

~~~
PanMan
And to advertise for Edial: Gidsy is in Berlin, but the founders are Dutch, so
you won't have to speak that strange language they have over there... :)

------
chriseidhof
Get in touch with the silicon allee and www.gruenderszene.de, they know
everybody. The Gidsy founders are Dutch, definitely get in touch with them.

I'd love to show you guys around (I'm Dutch and living in Berlin), but I will
be away during that period (except for 17 in the morning). Get in touch if you
have any questions or if I can help with anything.

~~~
ewoutkleinsmann
Thanks, I sent you an email.

------
harryf
There's a map of all startups in Berlin here - <http://goo.gl/ZI7Ki>

~~~
kentosi
Hi - do you have a similar list of startups in Paris?

~~~
knes
that would be neat :)

------
digitalime
If you dig the start-up scene in Berlin, we are organising an Open Air tech
event for the European tech community.

It's happening at the end of the summer, so if you feel like coming back to
the city then, we'd love to have you! <http://toaberlin.com>

------
AlexFarcet
Email me and I'll see if I can introduce you to some of the Startupbootcamp
mentors [http://www.startupbootcamp.org/europeans-
cities/berlin/mento...](http://www.startupbootcamp.org/europeans-
cities/berlin/mentors-berlin/)

Alex af@startupbootcamp.org

------
Jean-Philipe
You could visit <http://www.upcload.com> on their roof at the Spree river with
great view! Be sure to e-mail in advance!

------
ewoutkleinsmann
Thank you for all the great tips and invitations. Love this community :)
Naturally, more tips are always welcome.

------
endymi0n
We'd be happy to have you around at Trademob - especially if you're also
interested in Big Data, Mobile, and Real Time Bidding using the latest and
greatest technology that is... ;-)

Just drop us a line at welcometwente@trademob.com !

Tot ziens,

Dominik Hamann Lead Architect

------
alanbyrne
Perhaps you can post over at hackful.eu as well (Assuming you've not already
done that)

------
freshfey
Ask Johannes Reck, he's the CEO and Co-Founder of GetYourGuide (HQ in Berlin I
believe) and a very smart and friendly entrepreneur. His twitter handle:
@JohannesReck. You can mention me, but I don't think that it'll be necessary
:)

------
sebkomianos
I submitted this to Hackful Europe as well (<http://hackful.eu/posts/968>),
hope you are ok with this. :)

------
Cilvic
Sure come visit us @KeyRocket. email me jan@keyrocket.com we are part of a
university incubator and I can put you in touch with them to see other
startups.

~~~
ewoutkleinsmann
Thanks for the invitation. I will email you this afternoon.

------
pst
Hi Ewout, we'd love to have you guys in for a visit. Send me an email to
pst@cloudcontrol.de to discuss the details. Best Philipp

~~~
ewoutkleinsmann
Hi Philipp, thanks for the invite. I will email you this afternoon.

------
chefrocker
Feel free to come over at SponsorPay or drop me a mail: Michael@sponsorpay.com

------
090178
Good question. Warm welcome. Great community.

------
factorialboy
Will you steal back some cycles? ;-)

~~~
chriseidhof
Please show some respect. I don't think it's appropriate to make these kind of
jokes.

~~~
factorialboy
Sorry .. didn't know it was controversial .. Such jokes were common (and
generally acceptable) when I worked there.. :-/

